# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Σύμης [Historic photos of Symi]

## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a 1961 photograph of Symi.  It is taken from the _Tourist Guide for Greece (Touristikos Odigos gia tin Ellada)_, Volume 2, published in by the Organismos Touristikon Ekdoseon, Athens, Greece, 1962.  

This wonderful two-volume edition was the first true Tourist Guide in Greek. Before 1961, the only widely available Tourist Guides were the German _Baedeker_ and the French _Guide bleu_, both exceptional for foreign tourists who delved into the Greek history and archaeology but very poor in information about travel, hotels, restaurants, etc. G. Varelas, the publisher and editor of _this Greek Guide_, started publishing it in a unique (for that time and for Greece) method. Every week, one could go to the kiosks (_periptera_) and buy a 16-page section of the guide... After about a year of collecting, these were returned to the publisher at Kolokotroni 11 and a wonderful red volume was received... They were bound in hard form with a wonderful plastic cover and the distinct black and white doves designed by N. Vakirtzis. I recall our excitement as we were receiving the new additions every week... The Guide had also something quite unique at that time. Very detailed maps of the islands or various hard-to-visit places (such as Eurytania, mountainous Naupaktia or mountainous Kastoria). Frankly, we learned more history and geography from this Guide than from the required Gymnasium and Lyceum books! And one last unique characteristic of the Guide was that it was written by more than 300 contributors (including the present writer). It was a true work of love...

Symi 1961.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This picture is from _Greece '82_, a multicolor publication for tourist agents published by the _National Tourist Organization of Greece_ (EOT).

I would love to know if _Afroditi_ was used for commercial runs. Behind her you can see _Panormitis_. But which one is the other small boat to the right (the one with the blue stack)?

Symi 1981.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Professor Dimitris Bartsekas of MIT, a distinguished Greek electrical engineer, and his wife Joanna have taken some wonderful pictures of *Symi.* They are of stunning beauty and since Dr Bartsekas allows full downloading, I have decided to post some of them here for the pleasure of our group. I hope our administrators do not mind they are more recent... In the first picture the obvious question is which ship we have...

Symi 1 2005.jpg

Symi 2 2005.jpg

Symi 4 2005.jpg

Symi 7 2005.jpg

Symi 8 2005.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is another photo of Symi
Symi.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Στο πάνω μέρος της είναι το ΡΟΔΟΣ για το οποίο έψαχνα -και ακόμα ψάχνω- στοιχεία *εδώ*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο πάνω μέρος της είναι το ΡΟΔΟΣ για το οποίο έψαχνα -και ακόμα ψάχνω- στοιχεία *εδώ*.


Now I have a reason to try to help. I will check my files. But I knew  well and I had traveled with her, so this ship is not the same as _Saronis_...  You have to admit that _Rodos_ has a very strange appearence (_paraxeno souloupi_). Here is *Saronis
*Saronis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τα ΜΑΡΙΩ και ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ κατέβηκαν στη Ρόδο ως ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι και ΙΙ αντίστοιχα. Αυτό το ΡΟΔΟΣ με το παράξενο σουλούπι πρέπει να ήταν ο προκάτοχος τους στη γραμμή Ρόδου-Σύμης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Symi_ in 1990. All new photos from my own private collection

Symi 1990.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another photograph of *Symi* in 1990 or so from the 777 Wonderful Greek Islands book


Symi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Με το ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ στα δεξιά της φωτο και στη μέση πρέπει να είναι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Με το ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ στα δεξιά της φωτο και στη μέση πρέπει να είναι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.


And to the left?  By the way, I knew you would be providing the names of all the boats that I never saw, I never met

These multicolor photos, often with a pinkish hue (as EOT always did for the 1970s and 1980s brochures for foreigners*) show what a wonderful country this is....

___
* Studies have shown that readers (especially tourists) respond very positively to pink, orange and blue variations... Red is considered upsetting and is avoided in glossy catalogues

----------


## Ellinis

Υποθέτω κάποιο άλλο που θα έκανε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες, δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Υποθέτω κάποιο άλλο που θα έκανε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες, δεν το γνωρίζω.


Είναι το ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην μέση όπως πολύ σωστά λες φίλε Ellinis και το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Χ το οποίο κάνει ακόμη δρομολόγια στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι το ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην μέση όπως πολύ σωστά λες φίλε Ellinis και το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Χ το οποίο κάνει ακόμη δρομολόγια στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.


Eyxaristw poly. N

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία (κάρτα) από την όμορφη Σύμη:

Symi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Symi_ from the 1992 _Baedeker

_Symi.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σας για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες αυτου του στολιδιου του Αιγαιου που μας χαριζετε.Συνεχιστε ετσι...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σας για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες αυτου του στολιδιου του Αιγαιου που μας χαριζετε.Συνεχιστε ετσι...


One more for friend ελμεψη. It is from the Italian occupation and the ship shown is probably one of the _Adriatica_ ships, see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54761, perhaps the *Fiume.*

Symi.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

> One more for friend ελμεψη. It is from the Italian occupation and the ships shown is probably one of the _Adriatica_ ships, see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54761, perhaps the *Fiume.*


Thank you very much for this rarely photo.All your photos are unbelievable.Keep going...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αξιζει τον κοπο να δειτε το μικρο φιλμ νεων απο το ΕΡΤ. *Παρουσιαζει την ιστορια της Συμης απο το 1942 μεχρι το 1952 και παρουσιαζει σπανιοτατες φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι και την πολη.* 

Απο το αρχειο ΕΡΤ. Ποιο ειναι το επιβατηγο στα 2:39:00; Το *Σοφια Τογια*;
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView


1.jpg

3.jpg2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To Σοφια Τόγια είχε πλώρη "μπαλτά", αυτό μου μοιάζει για το Ηλιούπολις.
Το δε α/τ πρέπει να είναι είτε το Νίκη είτε το Δόξα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Σοφια Τόγια είχε πλώρη "μπαλτά", αυτό μου μοιάζει για το Ηλιούπολις.
> Το δε α/τ πρέπει να είναι είτε το Νίκη είτε το Δόξα.


Εχεις δικιο
Ευχαριστω
N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συμη και πλοιο... Ποιο να ειναι; Το *Επτανησος*; Μεταγενεστερο;

Symi.jpg

Απο www.ebay.de

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραια καρτποσταλ της Συμης

Simi.jpg

----------


## nikitas

ΕΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΗΣ ΜΕ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΠΛΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ, ΤΟ ΝΤΟΚΥΜΑΝΤΕΡ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΗΝ 8η ΜΑΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ 1996 ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΤ-2.ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΤΕ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQsmtgQF3v8

ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗ!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_48_...eature=related

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τρεις παλιες φωτογραφιες πλοιων στην Συμη απο σειρα 42 παλαιων  φωτογραφων που βλεπουμε εδω   http://www.symiphotos.com/thumbnails.php?album=38.
19100000 Symi.jpg
19200800 Symi.jpg19200800 Symi.jpg
19500400 Symi.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αξιζει τον κοπο να δειτε το μικρο φιλμ νεων απο το ΕΡΤ. *Παρουσιαζει την ιστορια της Συμης απο το 1942 μεχρι το 1952 και παρουσιαζει σπανιοτατες φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι και την πολη.* 
> 
> Απο το αρχειο ΕΡΤ. Ποιο ειναι το επιβατηγο στα 2:39:00; Το *Σοφια Τογια*;
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110137
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110138Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110139



Η ίδια φωτογραφία ( μάλλον ) απο άλλη οπτική γωνία

Symi_1.jpg

https://www.facebook.com/DodecaneseO...type=3&theater

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γύρω στις αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000, στο λιμάνι της πανέμορφης Σύμης. Δύο φωτογραφίες (τέσσερις εικόνες, κανονικές και ζουμ) στις οποίες βλέπουμε...... και τι δεν βλέπουμε !!!

Στην πρώτη, από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά, το Ουκρανικής κατασκευής _ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ_ (σημερινό ΜΠΑΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην Κρήτη), το _ΣΥΜΗ ΙΙ_ (που σήμερα ετοιμάζεται για τις Σποράδες), το _ΣΥΜΗ Ι_ (σημερινό ΟΣΤΡΙΑ στην Κρήτη), το _ΙΛΙΟΝ_ (παροπλισμένο τα τελευταία χρόνια στο Αργοστόλι), και το _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Χ_ (το μόνο που συνεχίζει στα ίδια μέρη, με νέο όμως look).

panoramic view of the harbour of the capital town of Symi_BHRN9W.jpg__panoramic view of the harbour of the capital town of Symi_BHRN9W_2.jpg

Στην δεύτερη..... τι να πρωτοσχολιάσει κανείς !!! Από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά το _ΣΥΜΗ ΙΙ_, κατόπιν σε σπάνια ...εμφάνιση το _ΔΙΟΝ_ (σαπίζει εδώ και χρόνια στην Ελευσίνα, αδελφό του ΙΛΙΟΝ), το _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Χ_, το _ΣΥΜΗ Ι_, το _ΕΞΠΡΕΣ Ι_ (μετέπειτα ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΔΕΣ ΣΤΑΡ και σημερινό ΧΡΥΣΗ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην Κρήτη), και τέλος...... πλαγιοδετημένο το _ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ_ (ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ).

Symi Town - View over the picturesque town and harbour_BN9TNW.jpg__Symi Town - View over the picturesque town and harbour_BN9TNW_2.jpg

Η πηγή αναφέρεται επάνω στις φωτό.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία από το γραφικό λιμανάκι του Πανορμίτη στη Σύμη με το εορτάζον ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ και το ΕΛΛΑΣ αρόδο να αποβιβάζει προσκυνητές. Για να συνυπάρχουν τα δυο πλοία πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε μεταξύ 1960 και 1966. 

panormitis - ellas.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από τους εορτασμούς στη Σύμη στις 8/5/52, για την απελευθέρωση των Δωδεκανήσων, μου κέντρισαν το ενδιαφέρον. (ανέβηκαν από τη Fabienne Vargas στο facebook) 
LS 16 symi.jpg LS 16.jpg

Στην 1η ξεχωρίζει το βρετανικό Α/Τ HMS  CHIVALROUS και δίπλα του ένα από τα ελληνικά Α/Τ ΔΟΞΑ ή ΝΙΚΗ που φαίνεται και στη 2η. Αυτό που  μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι το σκάφος που έχει δέσει με την πλώρη  στην αποβάθρα και που φαίνεται να έχει το διακριτικό "Λ.Σ. 16". Εκτιμώ οτι  το Λ.Σ. είναι τα αρχικά του Λιμενικού Σώματος.
 Προσπάθησα να μάθω περισσότερα για αυτό ρωτώντας στο φόρουμ www.worldnavalships.com/forums/showpost.php…  αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Τελικά κατέληξα μόνος μου οτι πρόκειται για ένα  μετασκευασμένο γερμανικό αποβατικό τύπου Pionierlandungsboot 40, σαν αυτό εδώ: 
10417-3148752.jpgBundesarchiv_Bild_101I-303-0586-02,_Italien,_LKW_beim_Transport_auf_Fähre.jpg

Παρακάτω έχω ενώσει τις δυο φωτογραφίες και έχω σημειώσει τις  εμφανείς ομοιότητες μεταξύ του εικονιζόμενου και των Pionerlandungsboot  κλάσης 40, όπως οι θύρες της πλώρης (1) και τα ανοίγματα για τις δέστρες  στην πλώρη (2) και την πρύμνη (3). 
LS-16.jpg

 Οι Γερμανοί είχαν  χρησιμοποιήσει μια σειρά από αυτά τα μικρά αποβατικά στις επιχειρήσεις της Δωδεκανήσου το  1944. Έξι από αυτά βυθίστηκαν  τον Οκτώβρη του 1944 κατά τις επιχειρήσεις στην Τήλο.΄Ενα όμως - το #263 -  διέφυγε παρά τις ζημιές που του προκάλεσε το Α/Τ ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ και  επέστρεψε στη Ρόδο. 
 Εκτιμώ οτι αν το 263 παραδώθηκε το Μάη του 1945  στους Βρετανούς, ειναι πιθανό το 1948 να μεταφέρθηκε στις ελληνικές  Αρχές και ίσως τότε παραχωρήθηκε στο Λιμενικό που το διατήρησε στην περιοχή για να το δούμε τελικά σε αυτό το βίντεο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καρτ ποστάλ με εναέρια λήψη της Σύμης. Δεν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη αισθητική αξία ως εικόνα (έχουμε δει το πανέμορφο νησί σε πολύ καλύτερες), ωστόσο θα την χαρακτηρίσω σπανιοτάτη από την στιγμή που διακρίνουμε δεμένο στο λιμάνι το _ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ (ΙΟΥΛΙΣ ΚΕΑΣ ΙΙ)_.

SYMI.jpg

Πηγή : ebay

----------

